# Huge Spanish Mackerel at Cape Fear Inlet.



## NCbassattack

Here's a pic of a huge Spanish (no, it's not a king mackerel) from the Cape Fear Inlet area. A real beast!!!!!!!! Citation worthy!


----------



## ress

Nice fish and a nice hat!!


----------



## slipsinker

NCbassattack said:


> Here's a pic of a huge Spanish (no, it's not a king mackerel) from the Cape Fear Inlet area. A real beast!!!!!!!! Citation worthy!wow!doboy will crap when he sees this!


----------



## NCbassattack

Yes, he most certainly will! As for the hat, well, it could be better, like dark royal blue with a big white"D" on the front. But it's all good, the war's been over for 150 years..Or has it? .lol


----------

